# Best Lizard to Handle



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey guys i started a thread to look in depth into the care of a central netted dragon but thinking back i also would like to know what lizard is a good handler i will most likely get a netted i know they are a mostly look but don't touch animal.
Anyway below is the three lizards i've chosen to buy if i can (i can only buy one so i've listed in preference):
Central Netted Dragon
Shingleback Lizard
Ridge-Tailed Monitor


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 15, 2016)

In no particular order, beardies, blue tongues, and shinglebacks.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 15, 2016)

With a fair amount of time and patience a ridge-tailed monitor can become quite 'tame', but they are fast lizards by nature, and likely won't sit still on your lap or in your hand if that's what you are looking for. I've worked with a handful of shingle backs before and as well being generally quite tame they are easy to care for and are one of the relaxed lizards I've seen, (apart from beardies and blue tongues). As for the central netted dragon, I don't know a huge amount about them, but the smaller dragon species tend to be more skittish and therefore not great handlers. 
Good luck in your decision, hope this helps.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok i'll settle for a bearded dragon, thanks everyone for your help now all i have to do is convince Mum wish me luck!

- - - Updated - - -

One question i'll be putting beardies upstairs so during summer it can reach 32-35 so would it be fine with those temps i know the thermostat would turn itself off


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 16, 2016)

As long as you have a thermostat you should be fine; 35 and over it doesn't hurt to turn the heat off for the day, and let the ambient heat take over.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 16, 2016)

a central or eastern beardie is a good choice if you want to handle it,pygmies are a little more frisky.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## alexbee (Feb 18, 2016)

[FONT=arial, sans-serif-light, sans-serif]Perentie! they are so cuddly lol [/FONT]


----------

